

Sugar Makes You Stupid, But Omega-3s Will Smarten You Back Up  - jimmyjim
http://www.forbes.com/sites/alicegwalton/2012/05/16/fructose-may-make-you-stupid-but-omega-3s-can-smarten-you-back-up/

======
crazy_eye
...and coffee will kill you early, but make you live 5 years longer, and
walking down the sidewalk increases your risk of sprained ankle by 20%.

